# Ugh. CO trip drama - Need advice on transportation at Breck



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a trip to Breck planned in two weeks with 2-3 other people. (There was supposed to be another boarder but he dropped out). There is a disagreement on transportation....

One of the plank-wankers wants to rent a large SUV and drive it out to the resort. I have a discount with one of the rental companies, but there are complications:
-The location close to the airport (but not in the airport) is out of SUVs
-The closest location to the airport WITH SUVs is 15 miles away (which is going to make dropping the car off problematic when we fly back home)

-My split of the money for renting a single large SUV with my discount is $179 or $230 (depending on whether there are 3 or 4 of us).
-If I rent my own 'standard' car (I'm praying for an Impreza), it will cost $230.

Renting two cars would be cheaper than an SUV. I suggested doing that and got this reply from the plank-wanker:

"The weather conditions that time of year are usually really tough to drive in and I dont want to be in 
a small car. If you guys want to get two cars thats totally cool. I can pay for my own. I just want 
to know number 1, that I will be safe and number 2, I can fit all our luggage.​
 Not sure whether to bother with a reply. I don't live up north anymore, but when I did my family did okay with normal cars when it snowed. 
Anyways, I don't ski, but I have a hard time imagining that he has sooo much stuff that it wouldn't fit in a car with a backseat *and* a trunk?

My question is this... if I strike out on my own (which I will probably do), should I rent a car or go with the CME? CME would cost me $180, but $50 more for a car (plus a 5 mile cab ride) wouldn't be too horrible.

This is the 2nd difference of opinion regarding this trip and we haven't even left yet! The first issue was me getting a Summit pass (for Breck/Keystone/ABasin) and as a result deciding to not go with them to Vail or Beaver Creek.

Might be my last trip with this one guy for a while...

What do you think? Drive myself or take the bus?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

sounds like too much over thinking and thus, bro drama

so no car rental company at all at the airport has an SUV of any size?

If its only $50 more for rocky mountian express, i'd do that then take a taxi to another rental location. that sounds like a pain in the ass.

are you guys bringing boards and skis? if so, a car is too small for 3 people unless the backseat folds down. either way, you'll probably be fine with a front wheel drive in december.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Get a 4 door 4x4 truck instead?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Augie09 said:


> sounds like too much over thinking and thus, bro drama
> so no car rental company at all at the airport has an SUV of any size?


I don't want to rent from the airport at all because of their higher prices (which are high enough to negate my discount).



> If its only $50 more for rocky mountian express, i'd do that then take a taxi to another rental location. that sounds like a pain in the ass.





> are you guys bringing boards and skis? if so, a car is too small for 3 people unless the backseat folds down. either way, you'll probably be fine with a front wheel drive in december.


We are bringing gear. My suggestion was to rent two cars (which is cheaper than one large SUV and about the same price as a small SUV).

The trip is over new year's. Dec. 31 to Jan 6


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

if you move your trip back a week, prices drop almost 50% and you'll be there for ullr fest


----------



## c1rca491 (Dec 11, 2009)

me and some friends planned a trip to breck from jan 2 to 8th and are taking CME. If i can remember correctly it was $130 for both ways.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

sometimes if u go to the counter early and ask for an upgrade from the standard car u reserve to a suv they will have it...happened to me twice. Reserve for a mid size car but upgraded it to an suv at the counter. 

but if dont plan on driving when ur at breck(to hit up other resort or w/e) then id just take the cme...easier and no drama. Not to mention driving by urself for 2 hr sucks and renting from an offsite place is creates so much more unnecessary hassle esp on the day of ur return.
________
Cheap Acrylic Bongs


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Making it quite complicated for no real reason.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

that one friend of yours sounds like a total douche.. Good luck having a fun trip with him. Anyway, Just like what I tell a lot of people: Money, you can easily find if you're persistent; real friends, no amount of money can buy (how's that for drama? lol)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Want me to shit in their gear bags? I'll do it for 50 bucks! Seriously just CME it and take the Summit Stage around. Fuck the drama and fuck them do it your way.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Its not like your renting a fucking dodge neon to go up there...Impreza's are AWD and will function just fine...

Not to mention it might even be an Impreza wagon which gives you retarded amounts of storage space.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Tell your pussy assed friends to man up and just do the car rental. You'll be fine with FWD. Seriously. I drove for almost ten years out here with a FWD car with regular road tires on it. I made it up just fine in the biggest of storms. As long as the tires are good you can make it. Just don't be in a super hurry. If you can find a rental company that has snow tires on some of their cars, even better. 4wd is not 4 wheel stop. For most people that don't drive in the snow that often SUV's are often more dangerous because of the roll over factor. When I drive up in my FWD car with snow tires, all of the wrecked vehicles are usually SUV's. I typically get through sketchy conditions better than the SUV's too. About the only advantage is when the snow gets deep in parking lots, it's a lot easier to get in and out with an SUV. Which at a ski resort won't be a problem as they plow the lots. Otherwise, go the CME route and enjoy the free shuttle service. Not a bad way to go either.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Tell your pussy assed friends to man up and just do the car rental. You'll be fine with FWD.....


Those sum up my thoughts as well.



arsenic0 said:


> Its not like your renting a fucking dodge neon to go up there...Impreza's are AWD and will function just fine...Not to mention it might even be an Impreza wagon which gives you retarded amounts of storage space.


I am hoping to get an Impreza, but they said that they couldn't promise/guarantee one.



earl_je said:


> that one friend of yours sounds like a total douche.. Good luck having a fun trip with him. Anyway, Just like what I tell a lot of people: Money, you can easily find if you're persistent; real friends, no amount of money can buy (how's that for drama? lol)


Yep... he can be a real douchebag, but I probably won't see all that much of him on the slops . because the plankers usually go off and do their own thing after 1 or 2 runs. Summit transit means that I won't have to coordinate transportation with him either.

This is probably just punishment for going on a trip with a bunch of affeminate skiers... live and learn, right?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I take a lot of trips with skier friends. We are all of about the same ability level though and enjoy much of the same terrain. Considering most of them are back country skiers it works out fine for me. There is only an issue with what you are riding on if someone decides that it's an issue, in my experience.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

gosh, you americans will look for ANY excuse to get a 4X4 with a "cow-catcher" to live the dream, eh?

I've driven through white-out, icy conditions in a lowered FWD Honda, armed with nothing but a set of winter tyres. When we visited SLC, Scott and I rented a Hyndai! (regardless of what weather would've been like).

You'l be FINE. And if you run into trouble, stop at a gas station and pick up some chains.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Personally, I'm a fan of having the flexibility to come and go to and from wherever I am......I've considered the CME, but I just like to groove around and check-out the sights during the afterhours.....so I always rent. That being said, Denver to Breck is almost all fat highway that has a ton of attention paid to it. FWD would do fine as long as you know how to drive in it! Plus, if you are really as fed-up as you say, then you might want to have the car to wander off from time to time. Though, you could make friends on the CME......eh, you could make friends on the lifts too.

Enjoy. And if you do let BA take a poo in their gear bags....post the photo, that would be hilarious!


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

You also have to consider the Chain Rule when driving up to Summit Co. I'm sure the locals will correct me if I'm wrong but I thought that if you didn't have 4 wheel drive than you are required to run chains when conditions dictate and the sign says to. I'm not a local, but ride in Summit Co. at least half a dozen times in the winter and they all involve a rental car to get me up there as I combine it with my "business" trips. Almost 90% of the time when I land in Denver I rent from Enterprise at the airport. Its about the only airport I will go with Enterprise but the Denver staff is good and they always have good vehicle selection there. The rental company you are renting from should be able to shuttle the SUV from the Denver location to the airport location. Dropping it off and then cabbing it on the day you fly out is going to suck man.

If your just going to Breck sidestep all the drama and just take the CME. The town and mountain are big enough that you can ditch your buddies anytime you want on your own two wheels. Summit Co also has the Summit Stage bus zooming around that you could take to another resort if you wanted to. I would suggest going to Copper, especially if they get some more snow up there in the next two weeks.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The chain rule is for truckers 99.9% of the time. I have only seen a mandatory chain up one time for passenger vehicles, and that was on Wolf Creek Pass. Doubtful you'll have to put chains on a car or truck. Like, I've never seen it in 20 years of living here. Sure some people will stop and put them on, but you don't have to.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm actually going to rent with Enterprise, but not the airport location because DIA Enterprise rates are about 20%-25% higher than all the other locations nearby.

The drop-off fee (for renting from one location and dropping the car off in another) is like $100+, so thats a no-go.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

killclimbz is right (again) about the chains. 

If you're staying in Breck, a car is just a pain. If you're traveling around, I've made it with FWD and AWD and 4WD and never seen much difference at the resorts. Most SUVs aren't particularly good in the snow on pavement. They also are top heavy, etc. Subee is the way to go if you need a car. Ditch your friend...whiny sucks...especially when those Breck winds blow.

Snowboarding Japan


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Tarzanman said:


> I'm actually going to rent with Enterprise, but not the airport location because DIA Enterprise rates are about 20%-25% higher than all the other locations nearby.
> 
> The drop-off fee (for renting from one location and dropping the car off in another) is like $100+, so thats a no-go.


Are you using the Enterprise location on Havana? I think that would be the closest one to the airport. Shouldn't be too bad of a cab fare to get there.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

No, there is a location on Tower Rd by the Holiday Inn. Google maps puts it at 5 miles from the airport.


----------



## tsaokie (Sep 18, 2009)

Dude your gonna be fine in the cars as long as they will fit your boards. A buddy of mine drove a Gutless FWD 1991 Honda accord station Wagon up an Icy pass to shortcut going around. The road we was on was essentially wide enough for one car either up or down. We lived through it. Oh and it was in the dead of night too. Besides there is nothing like the thought of flying off the side of a mountain to keep you on edge.  go for it


----------

